# Gp2x: L'ipod libero

## silian87

Il gp2x e' piu' di un rivale dell'ipod... e' semplicemente il sogno di ogni geek!!! 

Una console portatile che usa linux e teconologie standard con possibilita' di espansione.

Ci potete giocare, ascoltare musica, vedere divx (anche collegati alla TV), leggere ebooks e fare molto molto altro.

Ha un ottimo schermo, due casse, un jack audio out, una porta usb, una porta ext ed una per l'alimentazione... ed udite udite... una porta USB!!!!

Se le mie supposizioni fossero confermate via e-mail dall'autotore (a cuoi ho scritto), si potrebbe collegare qualasiasi cosa alla gp2x, poiche' usa un kernel linux.. quindi anche un hd esterno, un mouse, una tastiera, una scheda wireless...

In piu' usa due ultrastandard batterie AA per l'alimentazione, che si trovano ovunque.

Come se non bastasse e' un dual processor arm 200mhz con 64mb di ram e 64mb di memoria integrata, ma ha uno slot secure digital che puo' contenere schede da fino 4GB (per ora ne ho viste da 1 e 2G).

E' semplicemente eccezionale e libero!

Io appena avro' soldi e chiarito alcuni dubbi ne prendero' uno. La sola idea di mettermi a svilupparci sopra e di collegarci roba usb mi fa girare la testa.

Spero vi piaccia, ecco alcuni links:

http://www.gbax.com/

http://wiki.gp2x.org/wiki/Main_Page

[url]http://www.gp2x.com/[url]

http://www.gp32x.com/

Mi sembrava doveroso dedicarli un post... anche perche' cercando non mi sembra che ce ne siano altri.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

bel giocattolo, non c'è che dire.

davvero un bel giocattolo.

nessuna speranza che venga distribuito in italia, vero ?

se lo compri, posta info.

ps

ho già detto che è proprio un bel giocattolo ?

----------

## silian87

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nessuna speranza che venga distribuito in italia, vero ?

 

A dire il vero c'e' un distributore italiano, solo che il sito e' alquanto triste.

Occhio a non sbagliarvi, la PGP32 e' il modello vecchio, la GP2X quello nuovo.

Ecco i distributori:

http://wiki.gp2x.org/wiki/Where_to_Buy%3F

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> A dire il vero c'e' un distributore italiano, solo che il sito e' alquanto triste.

 

Non che quello originale sia allegro....

In questa pagina leggo:

 *Quote:*   

> Firefox users any problems please use Opera or Internet Explorer.

 

Comunque tienici aggiornati  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Anthony55789

Ma almeno supporta Opera che ci sta su win che su linux.

Dai silian facci sapere siamo curiosi avevo letto qualcosa nn troppo tempo fa sulle specifiche del gingillo pero mi chiedo delle potenzialità se verranno sfruttate al meglio ovvero ci saranno applicativi e perchè no anche giochi decenti quello che in pratica non è successo con il modello precedente.

----------

## Bionicle

Molto molto bello.

anche la batteria ha una buona durata (~6h video)

È possibile che costi solo 185.-??

 *Quote:*   

> costa GBAX inside Europe: £124.99 + S&H (approx. 185,-)

 

Un'altra cosa che non ho capito, so il kernel é uno dedicato o é standard?

----------

## federico

Sembra fichissimo...

Spero di vederne presto qualcuno in giro, per poter toccare con mano.

Ma non ha un disco fisso ?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> È possibile che costi solo 185.-?? 

 

SI

 *Quote:*   

> Un'altra cosa che non ho capito, so il kernel é uno dedicato o é standard?

 

Sto aspettando una risposta da un componente del team di sviluppo. Suppongo sia quello standard con patch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma non ha un disco fisso ?

 

no... usa una memoria interna di 64mb piu' puoi usare delle secure digital fino a 4gb... se mi convfermano ci puoi usare anche con la usb un hd esterno.

----------

## federico

E' un po' pacco la storia del disco, se usi una memoria da 4giga a parte il fatto che costa come l'apparecchio stesso, e' un po' grande, se usi un hd usb non te lo puoi portare in giro...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> se usi una memoria da 4giga a parte il fatto che costa come l'apparecchio stesso, e' un po' grande

 

Se e' troppo grande o costa troppo prenditene una da 2G o da 1G   :Razz:  .

Cmq se ci pensi bene, con due AA non ci facevi 6ore con un Hard Disk... ci facevi 6minuti... senza contare i problemi di peso, rumorosita', fragilita' e durata.

Imho e' perfetto cosi'.

----------

## X-Drum

è un figata da porcooooooooo

altro che psp!!! omg++

ma che figata è? stupendo! la chiedero a babbo natale

(gutter me la compri? asdf)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il sogno di ogni geeeeeeeek!

[homer voice mode=ON]uhm... GP2X, sbav[homer voice mode=OFF]

 :Shocked:  è veramente stupefacente  :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   se usi una memoria da 4giga a parte il fatto che costa come l'apparecchio stesso, e' un po' grande 
> 
> Se e' troppo grande o costa troppo prenditene una da 2G o da 1G   .
> 
> Cmq se ci pensi bene, con due AA non ci facevi 6ore con un Hard Disk... ci facevi 6minuti... senza contare i problemi di peso, rumorosita', fragilita' e durata.
> ...

 

Si ma a questo punto tengo il mio lettore mp3 da 2giga (un philips) che e' grosso 1/4 di quello ...

Anche perche' prendere un disco da 4 giga e' sconveniente, prendere uno da 1 o da 2, puoi metterci qualcosa di quello che hai su un lettore mp3 e un film,e mi sembra sempre limitante..

Non sono uno che mira ai dischi giganteschi come potete vedere dall'apparecchio che utilizzo, ma non mi pare molto intelligente fare un apparecchio che puo' fare anche il caffe' e non mettergli un disco con cui lavorare...

EDIT:

Se non lo si utilizza per la multimedialita' le possibilita' dell'apparecchio -quelle utili intendo- calano molto..

----------

## X-Drum

a proposito di dischi fissi in effetti il mio lettore mp3 muvo monta

un disco fisso della hitachi da 4gb, e devo dire che non consuma neanche

tanto...pero costa azzz

----------

## federico

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> a proposito di dischi fissi in effetti il mio lettore mp3 muvo monta
> 
> un disco fisso della hitachi da 4gb, e devo dire che non consuma neanche
> 
> tanto...pero costa azzz

 

Quanto viene questo disco di cui parli, cosi' per avere una metrica?

----------

## SilverXXX

Un bel giocattolino per essere. E se non ricordo male le librerie per lo sviluppo sono GPL.

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quanto viene questo disco di cui parli, cosi' per avere una metrica?

 

Microdrive  4GB (COD HMS360404D5CF00), 

interfaccia cf+, 

Sector size 512 Bytes, 

Buffer 128KB, 

3600 Rpm, 

Tranfer rate 33 Mb/Sec

minimo 162 - massimo 179,80 (iva incl.)

questo in italia, ti assicuro è davvero un bel drive ma come vedi

costa parechhio (specie se lo accosti a quella stupenda console)

edit:: screenshots -> http://www.andrewkendall.com/pages/misc/muvo4gbdrive.php

----------

## federico

Si un apparecchio bello ma a questo punto i costi non sono piu' convenienti...

Bisogna trovare un qualche sistema intelligente mi sa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

cioè io appoggio in un certo senzo  la tua lamentela:

è una bella macchina, per mantenere i costi "bassi"

non vi è memoria built-in pero in effetti una predisposizione

per un disco fisso (come quello ad esempio) oltre al lettore di cf

sarebbe stata un ottima scelta, che avrebbe aumentato notevolmente

la sua longevità e le sue possibilità....poi non esistono solo i microdrive

hitachi, ve ne sono molti altri piu' o meno costosi e relativamente

semplici da reperire

----------

## silian87

Dai non si puo' volere tutto dalla vita   :Laughing:  .

Ci attaccate un hd usb da 4TB e siete apposto   :Laughing:  .

----------

## xchris

e'..

B E L L I S S I M O

costa di + se equipaggiato con SD da 4 Gigi?

forza sosteniamo i progetti basati su open source  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> costa di + se equipaggiato con SD da 4 Gigi? 

 

Putroppo dal loro sito si puo' solo averlo con una SD da 1G.. magari se cerchi su ebay qualcosa si trova.   :Sad: 

Cmq sono felice di vedere che in generale vi piacia  :Very Happy: 

Spero di avere risposte dai produttori e feedback da chi l'ha provato.

/me di dispera per la leggerezza del proprio portafoglio   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xchris

non disperarti troppo...

leggendo sui forum ci sono ritardi sulla prima consegna.

Si parla almeno di metaà novembre e di casini su bus USB.

io aspetterei ancora tranquillo  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Anche se ho portato quache obiezione mi pare un apparecchio molto figo sul quale sarei disposto a sviuppare qualcosa  :Smile: 

Ho letto che si tratta di una prima produzione quella che viene effettuata ora, se ci saranno un po' di acquirenti probabilmente il progetto crescera' e forse con esso anche le caratteristiche del prodotto, che sembra molto promettente.

L'idea in primo luogo, e' proprio figa.

Fede

----------

## silian87

Altri link in arrivo:

http://www.gp2x.it/

http://www.gp2x.de/shop/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=56ca9ce65999e0f54db7607a18ddc64f

Enjoy!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

boicottiamo quel aggeggio infernale di psp in favore

di questo stupendo prodotto

----------

## 102376

è carina, ma secondo me non bisogna paragonarla ad un ipod ma bensì ad una psp o console portatile!!!!

se devo dire la verità, preferisco un bel ipod video con hd da 30 gb

cmq lo sapete che esite un porting di linux on ipod guardate le foto!!!!

http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page

----------

## X-Drum

beh ovvio con l'ipod nn ha nulla a che vedere il pragaone con la psp

è obbligato (e lo avevo fatto già :>)

sono due cose che stanno su un piano diverso

----------

## 102376

non avevo notato la seconda pagina!!!!

ma se ho capito bene serve soprattutto per giocare !!! o posso che ne so mettere su gentoo ???

----------

## federico

Scusate ma che giochi vi girano ? Non mi pare mica tanto azzeccato sto paragone..

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scusate ma che giochi vi girano ? Non mi pare mica tanto azzeccato sto paragone..

 

non ho capito cosa intendi? che giochi girnao sulla "console" o sotto linux in genere?

----------

## silian87

Sulla console ho letto di quake1, doom ed altre cose che usano l'accelerazione 2D. C'e' pieno supporto per l'accelerazione 2D.

Cmq effettivamente il paragone e' anche con la psp... io pensavo anche con l'ipod con l'avvento dell'ipod video.

----------

## federico

Sull'apparecchio in questione, perche' se la paragoniamo alla psp dovrebbe essere in grado di far girare giochi di quella portata, ma visto che mi aspetto che non sia cosi', mi pare poco azzeccato come paragone

----------

